# Curious About HUD?



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

At the risk of being laughed at, What the heck is HUD? I have only ever done Fannie Mae and Bank of America work, so I have never had the opportunity to really research HUD. We did a HUD job for REO allegiance at one point and it was a ton of bidding and waiting etc. If anyone can enlighten me please  Also, this Sentinel Company keeps sending me emails saying they are awarded HUD in several states, I attached it below if anyone knows about them also. 

[email protected]
9:46 AM (12 hours ago)

to me 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

Sentinel Field Services, Inc. awarded multiple HUD Field Service Management Contracts

Clearfield, Utah – December 21, 2012 – The United Stated Department of Housing and Urban Development announced today that Sentinel Field Services, Inc. (SFS) was awarded additional contracts for Field Service Management throughout the United States.

HUD awarded Field Service Management contracts to SFS in the territories of 4D and 5S which include the states of California, Hawaii, Iowa, Nebraska, South Dakota and Wisconsin.

SFS, was already awarded operates Field Service Management Contracts in Alaska, Washington, Oregon, Montana, Wyoming, North Dakota and Minnesota, bringing SFS’s total coverage to twenty-one different states.

As a result of the award of these four contracts, SFS is seeking qualified vendors with HUD experience in all of the states we will be servicing. SFS is particularly interest in acquiring new vendors in Iowa, Nebraska and North Dakota. More information can be found on the SFS website at http://www.sfsco.net.

SFS, based in Clearfield, Utah, is a full service property preservation, asset management, property maintenance, inspection and field services company specializing in REO, foreclosure, and loss mitigation within the real estate mortgage default industry.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

they have to do something they lost their SG account.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> At the risk of being laughed at, What the heck is HUD?
> 
> HUD- US Dept of Housing & Urban Development. HUD is generally considered Step 1 in the P&P food chain. They make policy, Mandate cost allowables for work. They also manage thousands of property's getting them ready for Sale.
> The do put out government contracts to Area marketers and property managers.
> ...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

They did get the 3.6 award for those states...
Tis is a first to my knowledge...in the past they have always been subbing. this is the first direct contract...again to my knowledge...

Courious as to the numbers they are offering


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> they have to do something they lost their SG account.


Nobody loses a SG account. They throw it back at SG, laughing!
I know for a fact that is what Sentinel did!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> They did get the 3.6 award for those states...
> Tis is a first to my knowledge...in the past they have always been subbing. this is the first direct contract...again to my knowledge...
> 
> Courious as to the numbers they are offering


Worse than the numbers they offered when they were "subbing". 
Unless the house next door becomes a HUD REO, I will not be able to help them with their $660,000,000+ HUD contract!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> At the risk of being laughed at, What the heck is HUD? I have only ever done Fannie Mae and Bank of America work, so I have never had the opportunity to really research HUD. We did a HUD job for REO allegiance at one point and it was a ton of bidding and waiting etc. If anyone can enlighten me please  Also, this Sentinel Company keeps sending me emails saying they are awarded HUD in several states, I attached it below if anyone knows about them also.



I worked for Sentinel for the last couple of years with mostly good experiences. 

When they landed the HUD FSM contract, they kicked all their other clients to the curb so they could concentrate on HUD. Since they have now priced themselves way under the going market rate for my area, I have no choice but to decline their latest offer.

I don't know what they are offering in your area for pricing but can only imagine that the vendor pool is larger in SD county than it is in NW Montana & Sentinel knows they'll catch themselves a sucker there if they fish long enough.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate all of the responses, they never sent out pricing I only received a questionnaire type asking what I charge for individual services. I never sent it back because I personally like Fannie, doing all services at one time at the property, yet these people keep emailing me. Maybe they are getting desperate. One day these companies will realize they need contractors in order to complete the work


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I too filled out only enough info on thier question sheet for them to understand that I'm qualified to do the work. I asked to see a price list before I spend any additional time on any additional hoop jumping.
I refuse to go backward any further in this industry.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

They contacted us here in Iowa about doing work.
Locks - $25
Padlocks - $20 
Board 48-96 UI - $30
CYD - $20
Auto removal - $40
Dehumidifier - $200
Wint - $60
Initial janitorial - $75
Monthly maid - $25
Grass - $50 initial, $25 recut

We declined, we get 125-200% of these prices with SG.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I worked for Sentinel for the last couple of years with mostly good experiences.
> 
> When they landed the HUD FSM contract, they kicked all their other clients to the curb so they could concentrate on HUD. Since they have now priced themselves way under the going market rate for my area, I have no choice but to decline their latest offer.
> 
> I don't know what they are offering in your area for pricing but can only imagine that the vendor pool is larger in SD county than it is in NW Montana & Sentinel knows they'll catch themselves a sucker there if they fish long enough.


Me too. When SG bought out BAC, I "deactivated" myself with Sentinel. Fast forward a couple months and I inquired about the HUD contract. After I got pricing, I said "Please leave me deactivated". I won't waste my time on an HPIR for that price. Especially when I told them its illegal to backfeed the electrical system and was told you have to test it if the power is off.:blink: What is so confusing about "illegal"?

I left the conversation saying when you get serious about hiring quality contractors, not Craigslist list "hacks" give me a call. My rate is HUD minus 20% for you (SFS). HPIR, I wont touch them for less than $200 and I won't backfeed.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Me too. When SG bought out BAC, I "deactivated" myself with Sentinel. Fast forward a couple months and I inquired about the HUD contract. After I got pricing, I said "Please leave me deactivated". I won't waste my time on an HPIR for that price. Especially when I told them its illegal to backfeed the electrical system and was told you have to test it if the power is off.:blink: What is so confusing about "illegal"?
> 
> I left the conversation saying when you get serious about hiring quality contractors, not Craigslist list "hacks" give me a call. My rate is HUD minus 20% for you (SFS). HPIR, I wont touch them for less than $200 and I won't backfeed.


I too am unwilling to complete HUD services for their prices.
As for backfeeding electrical on a HPIR, this is the email response I got 3 days ago when I mentioned it is against OSHA regulations:

_*"For the electrical check you are not required to check it with the back feeding technique. If the electricity is off you will need to inspect it using alternative means such as; a visual check or hooking up appliances to your generator."*_

Great, but, I don't pack a 220v generator!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Backfeeding the electrical system for an HPIR only increases your liability, risk of injury to yourself and others.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Nobody loses a SG account. They throw it back at SG, laughing!
> I know for a fact that is what Sentinel did!


Rule #1 - Never spit in a well. One day you may have to drink from it.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

@Blonde25 their HUD services should still be "initial services" where you complete the work all at one time ... I'm pretty sure they are itemizing the prices for those items to increase the profit they make for homes that don't have much debris, already winterized, only 1-2 entry doors, etc. If the price list works for you then I'd go for it! I personally enjoy working with the HUD contracts, although I have not worked with Sentinel. I find it's alot less work on my office side and it's very steady/predictable volume.


----------



## Jst Another Joe (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been working with HUD contracts for some time. Agree it is steady and predictable work. Also, it is better than working for screwguard and getting picked over for every little detail.


----------

